# HELP - Need some mech advice on my Combo van ??



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All

Do any of you out there now of anyone with a mk1 Vauxhall 1.7d Combo van (Isuzu engine) year 1999/2000?

I have been having problems with the cooling system and i suspect there is to much pressure in it caused by a leak in the head gasket.....i have blown a couple pipes/leaks and now the radiator has sprung a leak.

The large main pipe from radiator to thermostat housing goes 'rock solid' after a few seconds after starting

I would like to compare it with another if possible.

Or does anyone know where i can take it to test the coolant for gases/co2, or pressure test on coolant system.

I am not sure whether a compression test on cylinders is worth it as i can only remove 2 glow plugs as the other two have sheared and have been like that for years sine i have had the van.

Anyone got any idea's ?

Cheers


----------

